# Oriskany trip march 30



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

<SPAN class=postbody>holy Spear-it had 3 divers to the O' today. All had a good time and enjoyed the nice weather. Seas were not too bad with 2 to 3's on the way out and better on the way back in. The water temp was about 70 or so...depends on what depth you were at. Viz was good past the top 20' or so. Some nice fish at the flight deck but had reports of alot of dead fish lying around. Not reall sure where they are comeing from but would guess catch and release red snapper. All in all a great day with a great group. Look forward to seeing you all very soon


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Good deal, Kevin! Thanks for looking after those guys, they were all from MS and LA so I'm glad they got out! Good to hear it laid down for you yesterday! Oh, the boat looked real good, looks like you're ready for "season opening"! :clap


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Kevin...there right, there was a good nyumber of dead fish laying on the deck, but they looked more like AJ, and snapper would probaly float off?? ANyways, I was wondering why they were there too, and nothing feeding on em...


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Dave, one of the MS guys, brought a single band 24" JBL. Dunno if he got anything, though. Think he was the only armed diver on-board!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Kevin told me the story bout the 24" JBL...:doh


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Kevin,

Spearfisher said he saw a longline laying on the edge of the deck Saturday with 40-50 hooks on it. That may be the source of the dead fish. There was also a recreational boat out there Saturday (whose reg number will remain unmentioned) that was hauling up snapper after snapper and sending them back down (or not). A lot of floaters but they were drifting off to the north. It could be that long line though.


----------

